# HAUNTED RADIO: midnight syndicate, top halloween theme park, zombie prom, & more!!



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Hannibal Rising huh?! I still need to see The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Sounds interesting!


----------

